# 2011 Audi Q7 Tuning Options?



## BFD99 (Jan 26, 2010)

I've read of some Euro Companies doing tuning on the Euro spec 3.0 TDi's but do we have any options for tuning here in the US? I've talked to rocketchip and they don't have any, and didn't have anything in development as far as i know. Still waiting to hear back from KermaTDI though. Thanks


----------



## Ricky Bobby (Sep 29, 2005)

Give a holler to Lavi @ Unitronic to see if he has a flash for the 11s, i'd love to do a flash for my mom's TDI, i know he had one for the 2010s iirc...


----------

